# Keeping weight on



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I've upped Fozzie's raw food intake to nearly 4% of body weight and I can't get him to put on weight. He's not horribly underweight, he's 14.2 lbs and 15 inches high at the shoulder. I'd like to see him about 15 lbs--his ribs just feel a bit too thin to me. Is this normal? He is very active--in doggie day care 3 days a week for 8-10 hours running/playing, and at least an hour of exercise on other days. 

Also, Any advice on adding keeping weight on? I feed primal raw and now have been supplementing with chicken necks (and pumpkin to help with constipation). What are some things I can add to his food to help him add weight? Bonus if they help mitigate the constipation of the chicken necks! 

thanks

FM


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think Fozzie is thin. I would kill for that body 

But if you want to add some weight to your boy, how about Satin Balls? Holistic Dog - Satinballs Satin Balls


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

yes satin balls are an option, but I was thinking since the amount I want him to gain and maintain is so small that I could do it by adding something else to his meals, like cheese, yogurt, egg, etc. this enables me to use it or not without taking up more precious freezer space. BTW Fozz is now eating a whole patty a day of primal which is much more than he should need for his weight and being an active dog.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree with schnauzerpoodle: Fozzie looks great. I have the opposite problem with Beau. He's not very active, and he put on a few pounds post neuter. The vet warned me to keep him lean because he has (potentially) bad knees. So I reduced his feed some time ago and he's finally starting to get back to where he should be, which is around 20 lbs. (He's just shy of 17".)

Wow, I just saw your post about the Primal -- Beau only gets half of an 8 oz patty of Nature's Variety raw every day. Are the Primal patties also 8 oz?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, Nickel, who weighs 21 lbs, is eating one patty (8 oz) of Primal venison a day and Fozzie is eating the same amount?!

I add raw eggs to Nickel's meal twice a week. I add cottage cheese and yogurt from time to time. And Nickel doesn't seem to be gaining weight from these supplements though.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Wow, Nickel, who weighs 21 lbs, is eating one patty (8 oz) of Primal venison a day and Fozzie is eating the same amount?!
> 
> I add raw eggs to Nickel's meal twice a week. I add cottage cheese and yogurt from time to time. And Nickel doesn't seem to be gaining weight from these supplements though.


Yes, that's right, a whole patty a day, and the vet and i both think he's *slightly* underweight. Not enough to worry about per se, but I think perhaps he might guard less if he wasn't hungry? 

LeULLman Fozzie looks fine to the naked eye, it's just that when you FEEL below that curly coat the ribs are too pronounced, and around his shoulders and stuff he's just a bit too thin. again, we're talking < 1lb Im trying to add here.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

also, I used to feed him less than 1 patty (about 3/4 of an 8 oz patty) a day and I upped it to a full patty to try and put weight on him. so this additional increase is a recent (<1 month) thing.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

If the vet also thinks he's slightly underweight, then I guess he can use one or two pounds then.

How about goat milk and kefir?


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> If the vet also thinks he's slightly underweight, then I guess he can use one or two pounds then.
> 
> How about goat milk and kefir?


any particular reason to use those vs say egg or extra meat or rice? just trying to keep life simple.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, nothing in particular. I just know that some breeders use those and Nickel likes to have something different and gets pretty excited about kefir.

Eggs don't seem to be adding any weight to Nickel though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Oh, nothing in particular. I just know that some breeders use those and Nickel likes to have something different and gets pretty excited about kefir.
> 
> Eggs don't seem to be adding any weight to Nickel though.


Personally, I'd skip the satin balls and feed more high fat items like eggs, raw pork, etc.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

How about giving some high grade kibble mixed in with the patty? Stella was on cheap kibble only when I got her. She seemed a bit underweight to me and I switched her to raw medallions, I think it's NV. She was a picky eater and now she is eager to eat. I mix 1/4 cup kibble in with 2medallions twice daily. She gained 6 or 7 lbs! I had to cut back from 1/2 c to 1/4 c and she is down 2 lbs. I think she is perfect now but my groomer says she should be a lb or two smaller. I figure with summer here she will slim down. Only thing with frozen raw food is it's such a small quantity. Stella often seems to want more. I give her low fat cottage cheese and eggs sometimes. Kibble can add up in calories fast...maybe you could add a little, unless you have allergies that won't permit it.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I was suggested that "Pasta" will put weight on a dog. My Leif came from CPR & at 23" & 32lbs he was underweight. I started off with 4 cups of food a day & then 5 since he wasn't gaining. Over the past 4 months he has gotten as heavy as 38lbs. He was just at the vet & back down to 36.7lbs. CPR suggested that I cut back on his 5 cups which I had but he loses weight & instead give him a cup of pasta to slowly put the weight on. Leif is very active & plays quite hard with his girlfriend Lil. So, is pasta an option for you. I have not gone that route yet but it looks like I will have too to get weight on this active boy.


----------

